# Pinsel speichern - neue leere Bibliothek



## Klausilein (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Wie kann ich in PS CS3 eine neue leere Pinsel-Bibliothek erzeugen? Wie kann ich eine neu erzeugte Pinselvorgabe in einer anderen Pinsel-Bibliothek - also nicht der aktuellen - speichern?

Grüße

klausilein


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. Februar 2008)

Das sollte eigentlich auch in CS3 über den Vorgabenmanager funktionieren.


Alex


----------



## Klausilein (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo Alex!
Danke. Leider funktioniert das bei mir nicht. Vielleicht stehe ich auch auf dem Schlauch. Wenn ich im Vorgabenmanager eine neuen Pinsel kreiere, dann wird der immer in der aktuellen Bibliothek gespeichert. Wenn ich einen neuen Namen angebe, dann sind alle Pinsel der aktuellen Bibliothek auch in der neuen.

Was mache ich falsch.

Gruß

klausilein


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. Februar 2008)

Meinen wir den gleichen Manager?

- Berbeiten
-- Vorgabenmanager

Dort Pinsel wählen

Nun kann man nach belieben Pinsel löschen und sich sein eigenes Sortiment zusammenstellen welches man per Speichern Dialog sichert.


Alex


----------



## Klausilein (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo Alex!

Das stimmt. Ich kann Pinsel löschen und dann neu speichern. Das ist aber recht mühsam. Ich möchte einen Pinsel bearbeiten und dann in einer neuen Bibliothek speichern, in der ich nach und nach meine eigenen Pinsel habe. Das geht geht nicht. Es sind immer alle Pinsel der alten Bibliothek, nicht nur der markierte in der neuen Bibliothek.

Gruß

klausilein


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. Februar 2008)

Achso du willst einen Pinsel nehmen und dessen Form ändern (flacher machen, winkel ändern etc.) und dann abspeichern?

Ich würde auch gerne wissen wie man die Form mitspeichert.



Alex

Nachtrag:

Habe es selber herausgefunden.

Pinsel auswählen
In den Pinselvorgaben so ändern wie es einem gefällt

Oben in dem Pinselfenster ist ganz rechts oben ein kleines Symbol (kleines Dreieck und daneben 3 waagerechte Striche). Dort Klicken und "neue Pinselvorgabe" 

Dem Pinsel einen Namen geben

Das bei jedem gewünschten Pinsel machen

Jetzt in den Vorgabenmanager

Alle vorher geänderten Pinsel tauchen in der Liste ganz unten auf.

Dieser per Klick aktivieren (mehrere Pinsel mit Strg+ Klick)

Das ganze speichern

Es wurden nur die markierten Pinsel gespeichert

Im normalen Pinselmenü: Bei aktiviertem Pinsel ist oben in Photoshop ja eine Miniatur des aktuellen Pinsels zu sehen. Daneben ist ein kleines Dreieck nach unten. 

Klick

Im folgend aufklappenden Menü ganz rechts auf das kleine Dreieck nach rechts

Klick

Nun kannst du dort entweder auf 

"Pinsel laden..." gespeicherte Pinsel auswählen, diese werden an die vorhandenen angehängt

oder

"Pinsel ersetzen..." Vorhandene Pinsel werden durch die gespeicherten ersetzt.


----------



## Klausilein (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo Alex!

Danke! Jetzt habe ich es hingebracht. Der Trick ist, daß man in den Vorgabenmanager wechseln muß und nicht mit dem Vorgabenfenster, das man mit F5 erhält, beim Markieren und Speichern arbeitet. Gut, daß Du draufgkommen bist. Klasse! 

Gruß

klausilein


----------

